# Hungarian mustache wax.



## Exile (Sep 1, 2007)

Ever wanted one of those really wicked mustaches. The curly ones......well......

http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/wax/diy.htm

Anyone think they can develop a more vegan version?


----------



## Winston Smith (Mar 27, 2012)

I use beeswax, more specifically...
http://www.oregonwildhair.com/


----------

